# HRT - Femoston



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi I am taking Femoston 2/10mg for POF.  It is my first month of taking it and I have to take it without a break between packs.  My question is when should i expect a bleed?

Thanks

Kitty


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

Withdrawal bleeding usually occurs on last day of each pack and lasts average of 5 days (roughly 80% of women get regular bleeds) You can also get breakthrough bleeding and spotting with femoston though (10% of women) and bleeds stop completely in 25% of women after 10-12 months of treatment.

Bascially should be similar to a normal AF but just in case do be prepared for cycles to be a bit out of sync on femoston 

Hope it helps with symptoms  
Maz x


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Maz

Thanks for your reply.

I had a bleed on day 23 (28 tablets) for about 3 days.  This is about the same time as when I took Provera and Estrodot Patches so not sure if thats just how my body reacts  I was changed to Femostan because of this.  I've got to take it for 3 months before going back to the clinic for a review.

Thanks again for your help.

Kitty


----------

